
What would Earth look like if all the ice melted? - bookofjoe
https://imgur.com/a/uRY4y
======
gus_massa
Original article:
[https://www.nationalgeographic.com/magazine/2013/09/rising-s...](https://www.nationalgeographic.com/magazine/2013/09/rising-
seas-ice-melt-new-shoreline-maps/)

